# SLI report 4/11



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a good day.

I heard all of that commotion on the VHF yesterday, did they ever find whoever was ejected?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Not that we know of.. Kinda weird..


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I just found this...
http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2011/apr/12/man-ejected-from-boat-still-missing-into-stuart/

Maybe that great white that everybody but me has seen found him before the search party did.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

How slow do you have to reel your bait so a starfish can ambush it???

lol......


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

we actually saw him on a flat by were we were fishing. shallow enough to pick him up for a picture then release


----------

